# Leg out of Hip Socket? Please Help!



## FlyingPigeon (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am sorry to bother you all, but due to a series of events I was given a *guinea fowl* from a Pet/Poultry? shop where I usually go to buy my seeds for my birds. They sell different types of birds including chickens, Pigeons, Quails, and so on.

This little Guinea has a leg that is sticking out to the side. The guy in the shop was not sure if the leg was like this from birth or if it could be an injury. Said the bird was a LIABILITY to have at the shop and that it was a mistake for the person who took it in. Needless to say my heart sunk when I herd these things. In the end he said he would give it to me no charge, and I could not refuse as I felt the bird needed HELP.

Guys, now I am in need of help as does the little Guinea Fowl. I am not sure if this is a bird defect or if maybe the leg bone is out of the hip socket. I am no expert or knowledgable at this sort of thing, so I need someone who know to please drop some input. Foot looks in good condition as so does the bone which connects to the foot. The bottom bone that connects to the thigh bone and helps the bird stand looks also in good condition and the little guinea folw is able to bend it as he tries to scoot around on the floor. The thigh bone that connects to... not sure if it connects to the hip or another bone, but it almost seems to me like it is sitting too low. I don't know guys. I need help.

*Also, if there is an honest senior member (Who is known in the forums) who is within the L.A. County Area (In california) who would be able to help me by seeing the bird in person please post here. I will drive out to your location so you can give me some advice on what to do.*

I'm not trying to get rid of the bird, I just want to try and find some help for it since if the thigh bone is just out of the hip socket... the little Guinea would be able to walk again.

Please someone help. 

I did a search online for "Dislocated Hip Chicken" and went through google pictures and saw this post here

http://urbanfresheggs.wordpress.com/2012/09/03/gladys-dislocated-her-leg/

I think this looks similar. I am hoping that the hip is just dislocated so it can get fixed, but I don't know what needs to be done. I understand that the most reasonable option is to hit an Avian Vet, but I don't know who to contact... who I can trust. I don't know what could happen. I am afraid of it turning into something like taking the Guinea away and euthanizing him. I just want to find someone who is willing to help.... 

I created an album on imgur and uploaded pictures of the Guinea Fowl http://imgur.com/a/Q3Nwe in case that does not work this is my imgur user name http://pigeonhome.imgur.com/ and just click on my albums and it should be there.


----------



## FlyingPigeon (Jan 11, 2010)

Guys I have been looking at the Guinea and looking at this skeleton draw up with the parts listed for each bone:

http://windward.hawaii.edu/people/brian_richardson/Chickens/images/Chicken_Anatomy_Large.jpg

From what I see the Metatarsus looks to be okay only that it is facing outward. The tibia when compared with the Guinea's good leg appears to be sitting lower, and the Femur also appears to be sitting lower than the Femur on the good leg. Basically it does feel like the Femur and Tibia form a "V" shape, but it seems to be sitting lower. The Guinea tries to flex it when I hold him up on one leg, I guess he tries to flex it to try and get the other leg to support his weight. I don't know if the Femur is out of the socket. It does feel like the Femur is sitting back a little more than the one on the good side, but I really dont know. I'm not an expert. It does 'feel' and I felt really gently almost just holding him there, like the bones on the bad side are positioned differently. I still would rather hope that it is a dislocated hip so it can be fixed as opposited to a birth defect. I would love to see this Guinea be able to walk again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Can you please post a clear picture of the bird and the leg in question, especially showing the position of the leg? 

*


----------



## FlyingPigeon (Jan 11, 2010)

Skyeking said:


> *Can you please post a clear picture of the bird and the leg in question, especially showing the position of the leg?
> 
> *


Hi there,

I tried to take a couple of pictures which I uploaded to my imgur album and added a link. These pictures are no good? I was going to try and use the post picture feature in the boards but it appears I am near the limit of the capacity allowed? I will double check and see if the items can be cleared.


----------



## FlyingPigeon (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Could it be straddle leg. I'm not sure, don't really have experience in this. Hope its fixable, good luck.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I would say as you suggested in your initial post that an avian veterinarian might be best to give you the right diagnosis . No vet has the right to euthanize without your consent ...it is your animal after all and if you have concerns on this issue , make it clear at the start .

There is also a site called backyardchickens.com , there maybe breeders of this breed that can assist you in locating a reputable avian veterinarian .

Great that you took the bird on , very caring of you and I wish you and your fowl good luck in getting this sorted .

Regards ,


----------



## FlyingPigeon (Jan 11, 2010)

whytwings said:


> I would say as you suggested in your initial post that an avian veterinarian might be best to give you the right diagnosis . No vet has the right to euthanize without your consent ...it is your animal after all and if you have concerns on this issue , make it clear at the start .
> 
> There is also a site called backyardchickens.com , there maybe breeders of this breed that can assist you in locating a reputable avian veterinarian .
> 
> ...


Thank you,

I was contacted with a possible location that might be able to give me some advice. I am not sure how well it will go. Things look a little bleak. I actually looked a bit through that forum after getting there through a google search. I stumbled through google on two posts that had the topic of posssible hip dislocation and after reading both threads no one offered a solution other than food, rest, and .. I think that it would fix itself on its own? Someone said, then other mentioned the bird should be taken to an avian vet. I have posted a few times on here about some injured pigeos which I have found, and released back successfully into the L.A. park area. I have probably found over 20 or perhaps even 25 pigeons total in the time I have been doing this. That time being about uh 3 years maybe? 

Just recently I found a feral that was right in the middle of the street, at night, with cars passing just by it almost squishing it. He looked disooriented and I ended up taking him in. Then later on I found another pigeon that was on the street at night which had issues with flight. Both of them became great friends, and about 3 weeks ago I released both into a nearby park which I had fed a few times since them with some bred when I visit. There has been others and my mother even found a young sparrow that needed help. Also I released it back into the urban city. 

I want to help this Guinea Fowl, but the task appears more difficult as even if I were to completely recover the Guinea I would not be able to release it in the city. I could try to find a nice farm though that is also scary as I would not know what could happen to it. Makes me wish I had a little farm myself. I dont know. The little girl (I believe it is female from the cries) sometimes cries when I need to step out (as I unfortunetly have to due to resposiblities  ) and the cries break my heart. I wish I could get a mate, but they are large animals and my space is extremely limited. Not to mention they are loud I have a feeling I could get in trouble with the authorities. My hands feel a little tight behind my back. I am praying to god that the location i was reffered to will be able to take in the Guinea as it is a shelter. 

The place is Village Pond Rescue & Rehabilitation led by Mr. Terry Whatley. I am praying for the best. he has a fund me page located here http://www.gofundme.com/ProjectUnderMyWing which I plan to donate to and if they are able to take in the Guinea Fowl I will do monthly donations for them. I am located in L.A. so it is a bit of a drive for me, but if I can I will also try to volunteer. If they were closer I would probably visit them and help just about everyday. 

I will do what I can for the Guinea I have just never had to take care of a bird in a condition like this one. To be honest guys, and I apologise, it is a little heavy on my heart to hear the poor Guinea Fowl cry for companion ship when I am just so tied up with circumstances in my life. Usually when I find a pigeon or other bird I have gone as far as buying another pigeon from a store or bird so they have company then release them into a flock to be free. This is more difficult.

I am praying the center can help.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I wonder when you mentioned Terry Whatley....If it is the same person associated with this forum , if so she is actually a lady and is the administrator on this forum ? ....If it is the same Terry , she might be a person that possibly might be able to offer a resolution . Don't be shy ...whip a private message across to her .


----------



## FlyingPigeon (Jan 11, 2010)

whytwings said:


> I wonder when you mentioned Terry Whatley....If it is the same person associated with this forum , if so she is actually a lady and is the administrator on this forum ? ....If it is the same Terry , she might be a person that possibly might be able to offer a resolution . Don't be shy ...whip a private message across to her .


Oh, I will have to apologize then. I contact Ms. Terry and she offered a solution with someone who might be able to help. I am not sure if I should mention names and I apologize for having mentioned Ms. Terry with out her permission. I will be dropping a donation to her cause and I will also provide a donation for the other individual who will be able to help.

I feel quite embarrassed and somewhaat ashamed to bother others who I am sure also have their hands quite full. I will try to help by as much as I can and will also try to post my rescues of Feral Pigeons along with their successful releases that I come across. I just never did so before because I did not want to come off as someone who was doing it to be 'known' or anything like that. I sincereriliy just want to help the animals I come across and eventually release them back into their surroundings as I believe that FREEDOM is what a bird would love the most... that and friendship.

If I can later on in life I will try to help others in the same fashion. My family is interested in getting land of our own. If that does happen I will gladly help by offering a location too. I dont' know when we will be able to afford anything like that, but it is our goal.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Could it be straddle leg. I'm not sure, don't really have experience in this. Hope its fixable, good luck.


 Most likely is, it happens when they are young, It happens to pigeons also, hard to tell from the Pictures. It is from poor traction a developmental stage I have seen it in Guineas, Pigeons chickens, Gamebirds, and even canaries.
P.S. after looking at the pics again I am pretty sure it is a splayed problem.... the worn feathers show it has had it since it was young(most do have poor feathering since they have locomotive problems wearing on the feathers. JMO!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

FlyingPigeon said:


> Oh, I will have to apologize then. I contact Ms. Terry and she offered a solution with someone who might be able to help. I am not sure if I should mention names and I apologize for having mentioned Ms. Terry with out her permission. I will be dropping a donation to her cause and I will also provide a donation for the other individual who will be able to help.
> 
> I feel quite embarrassed and somewhaat ashamed to bother others who I am sure also have their hands quite full. I will try to help by as much as I can and will also try to post my rescues of Feral Pigeons along with their successful releases that I come across. I just never did so before because I did not want to come off as someone who was doing it to be 'known' or anything like that. I sincereriliy just want to help the animals I come across and eventually release them back into their surroundings as I believe that FREEDOM is what a bird would love the most... that and friendship.
> 
> If I can later on in life I will try to help others in the same fashion. My family is interested in getting land of our own. If that does happen I will gladly help by offering a location too. I dont' know when we will be able to afford anything like that, but it is our goal.


Well when your an administrator of a forum like this ...your name is bound to be thrown round ....I'm sure it won't be an issue you have to worry about 

Don't feel embarrassed. ...Most people are happy to help others out and share knowledge and experiences .

I hope your family has success in getting that land ....it would be a lovely and peaceful way to live without being too close to neighbours ...it is an existance I find very appealing


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

LUCKYT said:


> Most likely is, it happens when they are young, It happens to pigeons also, hard to tell from the Pictures. It is from poor traction a developmental stage I have seen it in Guineas, Pigeons chickens, Gamebirds, and even canaries.
> P.S. after looking at the pics again I am pretty sure it is a splayed problem.... the worn feathers show it has had it since it was young(most do have poor feathering since they have locomotive problems wearing on the feathers. JMO!


I have seen cases like these. But wasn't sure, and with the age of the guinea (guessing around half year?) that it may be too late to correct, but I'm not positive.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You have a Knack! pretty good for 15. keep it up............


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

LUCKYT said:


> You have a Knack! pretty good for 15. keep it up............


Well, when someone wants to learn they can. Thanks for the encourgment.

On another note, keep us updated in the progress of the Guinea Hen.


----------



## FlyingPigeon (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thank you all for the replies. I am going to take the Guinea Fowl today with the person suggested by Ms. Terry. I was looking through this article here (First google hit) and it says that splayed leg can be cured on birds of any age. The younger being more successful but that older birds still have a chance. It seems that when they are too old? they require surgery, but I am not sure if she spoke of certain vets that think surgery is needed or that it can be cured in a less invasive way. I don't know how old this guinea fowl is as I've never had any... and the last time I had a chicken was years ago... but I think it still has some grown left to it. 

http://www.2ndchance.info/spraddle.htm

When I see the guinea moving around there are times when she is able to position her I guess ' knee' on the floor, but because her leg points out she can't get up. If her leg could be moved back under her I am sure she would be able to stand up with some practice. She can bend her leg well enough its just that it is pointing out. I have no knowledge of this, but if it is splayed leg I feel there is hope for her. I believe these fowl are able to mingle with chickens and turkeys so finding her friends might not be too hard. If I had the space I would probably have chickens again , but I don't. To be honest I am actually living out of a motor home right now as I left my apartment a year ago. Sorry to everyone who I have told that I live in an apartment. It is just a difficult situation. I do all my pigeon rescues from here and release them back into the urban setting once they get better. 

I took a few more pictures which hopefully how a better angle of the leg.




























I really want there to be hope for Guinea Fowl


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

In glad that there is light at the end of the tunnel for you and your Guinea! Here is a site i found with some broad information on the breed, hope it answers some questions that you may have but didn't ask yet : www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Guineas/BRKGuineas.html


----------



## FlyingPigeon (Jan 11, 2010)

"Both males and females make a single syllable, machine-gunlike alarm call, but only the females have a two syllable call. It sounds like they're saying "buck-wheat." "

Then I am sure she is a female since a day after I was with her I had to leave and I placed her in her little spot that I made inside my trailer and she started to let out a loud two syllable call. It also looks like they can swim? that is pretty amazing. I have to also say that they have powerful beaks. Sometimes when she feels curious and playul she will peck my finger and boy I think she could shred it if she did it with lots of intention. I read somewhere that they eat snakes and mouse! I really like the polka dot suit they have it is pretty cute. Really wish I could have a little field where I could keep a couple and seat on the porch to watch them roam about . They make the cutest little chi-chi chattering. They seem to be pretty friendly even though I read somewhere that they do not like being friends with people. I remember when I had my roosters they were pretty friendly. Since I was little I used to have chickens and always loved them dearly. I guess this is why I like taking care of injured ferals and other birds I stumbled on. Not that I find a lot, but definitely enjoy them when they come about. Though I now have a strict policy on not buying caged birds....


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Guineas are silly creatures lol, I have 3 and they are a handful...


----------



## FlyingPigeon (Jan 11, 2010)

I dropped off the Guinea Fowl at the location suggested by Ms. Terry. The person there was really nice. He basically has a vet friend who will come by and see the Guinea to see what can be done. I asked what if the leg could not be mended and he told me that the Guinea would have to remain in a separate cage by herself . If the leg can be mended then he has a friend who has guineas and other exotic birds. I felt like if the guinea would have to remain in a cage all by herself for the rest of her life that I would want to take the guinea and take care of it . I'm not sure how feasible that would be but that is my initial feeling as I liked the guinea very much. In all honesty I just wish he leg could be mended and for her to have other guinea friends.... Parting from the Guinea left me kind of sad. She is just so beautiful .


----------

